

New in RubyMotion: Mavericks, #eval for OS X, Instruments, Xcode Asset Catalogs - jballanc
http://blog.rubymotion.com/post/65685097257/new-in-rubymotion-mavericks-eval-for-os-x

======
jballanc
For what it's worth, this makes my video-just-released-yesterday talk from the
Wicked Good Ruby Conference outdated!

If you'd like a better understanding of what's going on with #eval, though, it
might still be of some use:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edVIJ60kIrQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edVIJ60kIrQ)

